# Racing 1/18th Scale Pan Cars



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

We're getting a new track up and running. 18th Scale, and 1/14th Scale vehicles. Our straightway is about 32 feet, with 4 lanes about 18 feet wide. Running on Ozite.

Most of the people who will be racing are newbies to RC vehicles. Lots of RC flight guys with new vehicles purchased through our hobbyshop.

There's many different kinds of vehicles showing up for practice days so it looks like we'll be racing anything anyone wants, as long as there's 3 cars for a class.

I'm wondering how other people are dealing with the two pan cars that are out there in 1/18th scale? BRP and Robitronics. I personally own one of each but haven't had much track time with either yet, so I thought I would ask here.

From a strictly speed perspective are the two vehicles in stock form about the same speed and run about the same lap times?

Being that the two are both pan cars I'd like to be able to run them in the same class.

What are other tracks doing when Scalpels and Bud's cars show up? I'd assume it would be best to run Bud's GTP body, but not sure about motor and total amount of battery cells.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If thay are new racers the BRP is the way to go. Simple and do not break!!

Have not seen a scalpel run I had one and sold it right away. We have run BRP cars 6 cell stock motors against BRP cars 4 cell 370 motor and they are about the same speed.
The BRP SC18V2 does not need small radio gear or servos it will take standard size stuff.
If You go to the mid motor chassis and run 6 cell You will need a smaller rec'v and speed control, servo can still be standard size.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Where is the new track located??


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

yes where is it at


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

go with brp everyone will have fun


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> If thay are new racers the BRP is the way to go. Simple and do not break!!
> 
> Have not seen a scalpel run I had one and sold it right away. We have run BRP cars 6 cell stock motors against BRP cars 4 cell 370 motor and they are about the same speed.
> The BRP SC18V2 does not need small radio gear or servos it will take standard size stuff.
> If You go to the mid motor chassis and run 6 cell You will need a smaller rec'v and speed control, servo can still be standard size.



The people buying new vehicles are tending to purchase RTR vehicles that are on the shelf at the track's hobbyshop. Two of them are hot sellers. The Recoil and the RC18 series of vehicles. If BRP had a RTR aimed at customers new to the hobby and racing I'm sure those would move too.

The Scalpels are on the shelf too, and most of them are sold as a second vehicle to someone already racing another product.

I own a BRP and like it alot. I want to seemore at the track. I bought it used from rctech.net. It was built but never run. It came with a ESC and a servo. I dropped my receiver into it, reset the gear mesh and dropped it on the track. It hooked up well on the Ozite and just runs and runs.

I need to do some lap time testing with the BRP setup...the stock Parma motor, the six 2/3 AA cells (mounted saddle), and the stock Scalpel...a 300 motor with 4 2/3AA cells. If they both yield about the same laptimes on our road course we'll just call the class 1//18th Scale Pan Car.

Hey Bud....have any Super Cars that are fully built? I can get the hobbyshop to stock them. Otherwise the shop can order one and build it. I think if the shop has a "test car" customers would buy them. I wonder what would be a best electronics setup? Affordability would be a factor.

Duratrax Streak?
What servo?
BRP battery pack?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I can not do RTR's I do not have connections in China  

For a track type rental you can use any radio just make sure it has a DR adjustment.


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

ronald86 said:


> yes where is it at


Strictly RC
7719 W Lawrence Ave
Norridge, IL 60706
(708) 456-9100

Which is really two blocks out of the City of Chicago, on the Northwest Side.

The website isn't up and running yet but here's some photos from a few weeks ago:

http://pages.ripco.net/~kenji/strictlyrc/

StrictlyRC


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

looks cool what days do you race do you run any oval


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

The track is totally new. A "real race" hasn't happened yet. We just got the PC setup and I am practicing using Alycat software. I'm using the demo copy now and will most likely get the full version soon. I'm hoping to have racing start in afew weeks.

We haven't setup an oval as of yet.

I'm wondering what to use for track barriers (inside of the oval) when we do go oval?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

looks awsome road trip im in coldwater mich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What is the size of You track?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

LOOKS GREAT....LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS HAVING A GREAT TIME....AND THATS THE POINT :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Anybody have parts for the Scalpel yet?


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

ScottH said:


> Anybody have parts for the Scalpel yet?


If Tower shows they have them that means Great Planes has them which means any hobbyshop can get them

http://tinyurl.com/29gsgh


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> What is the size of You track?


Aprox. 32x20 feet, new Ozite.

Also....those are old photos that I linked to. Since then all the PVC connectors have been taken out and it's all smooth connections everywhere. There will be new photos very soon.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you near Stantons hobby shop?


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Are you near Stantons hobby shop?


Stanton Hobbyshop closed up shop a few years ago. But yes Strictly RC would be less than 10 minutes from the old Stanton. I live a few blocks from where Stanton was.

Are you in Chicago?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally From Chicago now in Cleveland area(heart of BRP country)


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

I see.

My plans are to run some tests:

Scalpel Stock vs BRP w/slotcar motor 6 cells 2/3AA
Scalpel Stock vs BRP w/robotronics 300 motor ($8.99) 6 cells 2/3AA
Scalpel Stock vs BRP w/robitronics 300 motor and 4 cells 2/3AA


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope You test it against the SC18V2 and maybe even with the mid motor chassis. Make sure You gear the stock 6 cell 9/52.

If possible keep the speeds down for the new racers. That is a pretty small track for 6 cell.
The SC18 is a 4 year old design that is the one GP sells.
If You want to buy direct contact Me http://www.BRPracing.com Or check out the web site.


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Bud....it is the V2. Not the mid motor though.

Essentially I'd like to find the sweet spot where the BRP is the same overall speed as the Scalpel so that a person could buy and run either car against each other in races.

We'd call it "Stock 1/18th Pan Car" class.

I think pretty much anything we will be running on our size track will best handle if in stock form.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Never having run the Scalpel, but run the BRP ALOT!! I bet I have close to a million laps on my BRP's.

If you are wanting to keep the number of cell the same in both cars, then I would think the BRP cars are going to need the Big-Block kit in them. Thay way both cars have the same motor. This applies if you are going to run 4-cells. I just do not think that the slot-car motor is going to run with a 3XX size motor on the same 4-cells. Seeing as the Scalpel is only designed for 4-cell, this may be the way to go.

Dictate the motor of the class and 4-cells.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Of those million laps has anything ever broken???


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

ScottH said:


> Dictate the motor of the class and 4-cells.


Good idea Scott. Thanks. the hobbyshop at the track stocks the Robitronic 300 size motor. It's about 9 bucks too, which is appealing.

I'll try that out in my tests.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Of those million laps has anything ever broken???



I have two of the BRP cars. One truck and one car. I run both classes every week. Most of the guys at our track do the same. We run about 60 laps per qualifer and 120-130 in the mains. Multiply that by say 12 trucks and six to eight cars. That is about 3600 laps in qualifying, 2500 laps in the mains. This is all without counting practice laps, which is in the neighborhood of a couple of hundred per car per night. And without one of the 300-500 lap big races.

WHEW!!!! That is a ton of laps!!!

All this without ANY CAR/TRUCK BREAKING A SINGLE PART *EVER!!!*

Now that is QUALITY!!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

where is your track? there are almost no 18th at the tracks i race at and thats my fav class yes its a bummer


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

one18thscalerac said:


> where is your track? there are almost no 18th at the tracks i race at and thats my fav class yes its a bummer


It is in Hueytown, Alabama. What part of the world are you in? Hopefully you are close to us and can come and join or group.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

im out of coldwater mich if im ever in bama illlook it up


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

one18thscalerac said:


> im out of coldwater


that's odd....I always find myself in hot water.....

:drunk:


----------



## miribe17 (Apr 8, 2006)

ScottH said:


> It is in Hueytown, Alabama. What part of the world are you in? Hopefully you are close to us and can come and join or group.


Whats the name of the shop? I have a good chance to move to Savannah GA in the near future and was thinking Hueytown might be a nice road trip once I got to Savannah. You guys race on the week ends?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

It is not a shop, just a track in Jerry's back yard.

We do race on the weekends, sometimes. Mostly when there is a night race in NASCAR. On those nights our mains will mimic tha amount of laps run in the race.

We do run some different rules than most 1/18th tracks. Drop me a line for the rules.
[email protected]


----------

